# Toolkit Basics?



## amh82 (Dec 5, 2011)

I've never taken a watch apart at all (mine are all quartz currently), but as I've recently took an interest in mechanicals, and hopefully be purchasing my first auto soon - I'll no doubt get the itch to have a look inside.

I'm an electrical engineer by day, so always tinkering, but wondered if there are any specific watch tools that would be recommened for basic disassembly, cleaning, etc?

I've got miniature screwdrivers, tweezers, micro pliers, etc but anything specific that would be handy?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

most ppl tend to say buy the best you can afford, tho for someone just 'trying it out' i'd suggest the opposite ( good screwdrivers etc can cost a small fortune , why spend alot if you decide it aint for you after all? )

i'd suggest screwdrivers, tweezers ,caseback remover ,crystal lift

buy a cheap manual wind from fleabay that already runs , strip and put back together and see if it runs still 

be prepared to ping a few screws etc while you get used to handling tweezers , do not be tempted to find that 'pinged' screw on the floor with a magnet ( unless you have a demag ) , magnetising your screws /tweezers and everything else together in a daisy chain is frustrating  , and renders everthing usless until you can demag them.

have fun


----------



## amh82 (Dec 5, 2011)

Cheers for the advice.

I'm used to dealing with tiny screws (and losing them!!), being a spark means you get plenty of people asking you to fix phones, ipods, etc!! Also, I already have a fairly decent mini screwdriver set, I doubt it's watchmakers grade, but they're rated to 1000V!!!

I actually have (well, my other half does) an old manual that I could practice on, she never wears it so probably wouldn't mind!!


----------



## amh82 (Dec 5, 2011)

Caseback remover - is there a universal type tool, or do you need to have a variety of them to suit the different case sizes/fastenings?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

some model require special openers (rolex , aquastar etc) , tho tbh one of roys a&f basics should suit you for practice, i forgot get a movement holder aswell  , anyone else feel free to add basic stuff ive forgotten


----------



## amh82 (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks again pugster, didn't notice that roys site had tools, i'll have a look


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Caseback opener 3 prong type (2 prong types are a bit easier to "gouge" with).

Maybe a sticky ball too (I dont have one but I'd be keen to try one out).

Case and/or movement holder,

screwdrivers,

maybe a fine pair of needlenose pliers (for getting crowns off stems).

A decent matt to sit on your table.

A decent LED desk lamp (or one with built-in magnifier)

Some rodico for cleaning bits and pieces

Some isopropyl alcohol for cleaning other bits and pieces

A tackle box or some other sort of bit and piece holder

Some toothpicks (for replacing hands - held on by rodico)

Something to remove hands without scratching the dial

A digital camera, notepad and pen to take photos and sketch as you go, because in my case when things are laid out flat on the bench, it's not always obvious how or which way they go back in... :help:

Have fun!


----------



## amh82 (Dec 5, 2011)

Excellent - thanks Phillionaire!!

I too tend to take photo's of things I'm dismantling, especially if it's a long term project, as when I come to reassemble I'll no doubt have forgotten it's original order!!


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

On the topic of "sticky balls" oh-er!! I was amazed at how well they work on screw backs. And there is no danger of slipping and damaging the back. On some really stubborn backs you will need a jaxa tool.


----------

